# Beginning BJJ



## Hansson (Aug 9, 2002)

(accidently posted both here and in the General forum... sorry)


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2002)

I started BJJ in January though I had previous martial arts background including some Judo.

Our class has people of various weights. Usually you're paired up with somone roughly your own size but not always! I've had much smaller people do well against me if they get my back--otherwise, as in any form of wrestling, a little weight can make a lot of difference if you know how to use it.

It _can_ be frustrating if you're the smallest one there, especially if the focus is more sport than street. It's less of an issue in Judo where there's so much stand-up and being smaller can be advantageous. Check out the classes and see. There may be others in your weight class in which case I do recommend BJJ.


----------



## Hansson (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for the answer... ( I guess you read my post in the General forum)

I'll go the local club (http://www.hiltibjj.com/) in a few weeks time to check out for myself. I got a mail today from a guy who's training there who said it was a very friendly atmosphere although he assured me it's rough in the beginning. Until then I'll go on with the weights and running...

I guess my biggest worry is being small, but there's always one who has to be the smallest... right...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hansson _
> 
> *I guess my biggest worry is being small, but there's always one who has to be the smallest...*



From a self-defense point of view, bigger guys will surely try to grapple with you, so while you would want your main art to be a stand-up one I should think you'd also want to know what to do if someone got close enough to grab you and pull/push you down. BJJ is great for that.

For the standing throws and a few other things your size will work for you but overwhlemingly bigger is better when grappling on the ground. You might find Judo more to your liking--there's more of it during which you'd have an advantage or at least not a disadvantage. You might also get some grappling tips in our Judo forum here.

Give it a try! If they have other people your size then there are no worries anyway.


----------

